# Service in to trough to 5 meter sockets



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, you can do what you are proposing. The service disconnecting means must be grouped as required by 230.71 and 230.72.

Chris


----------



## The-Engineer (Jun 17, 2011)

raider1 said:


> Yes, you can do what you are proposing. The service disconnecting means must be grouped as required by 230.71 and 230.72.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for that. Meters and there respective panels will be located in a common area accessible to all. 

You dont know how glad I am to here that, seeings how 5 gang meter stacks are 1200 bucks!!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can use a trough and have 5 individual meter cans that feed their respective disconnects.


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just did similar thing but three apartments. So three meters. Grounding was an issue with inspectors. What I had to do was bond neutral from power company, gutter, neutral from each panel, ground rod, and cold water bond together in gutter with polaris multiport connector:thumbup:.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

POCO will likely want a seal on the trough so you may need one that has provisions for that.

Also, I think one of the POCOs in my area want to approve a drawing ahead of time when you want to build your own meter stack.

Neither may apply to you but if so, it's still certainly doable.


----------

